# black spot on head - infection or budgie biting?



## purplepiscean (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope someone can help me. I have a lovely elderly cockatiel called Ned. About 6 months ago he lost his long term partner (Tilly), who passed away suddenly. They were very compatible, and Ned seemed very sad and depressed when she died, but in view of his age, I didn't want to get him another partner. However over the next few months, he did seem to be very lonely and sad. I was advised by the woman at the birdshop to get him a budgie as a companion. We did this about 3 months ago, and they seem to get on OK and Ned does seem very chipper again.

Recently, we went away for a few weeks and left Ned in the care of a house-sitter. When we came back, Ned had developed a small bald area above his eye, and this has now turned black. Other than this, he seems in good health, and he has never had any problems like this before. Another friend has told me that maybe the budgie is attacking him and that the budgie needs to go. 

Does anyone have any experience of this sort of problem? All advice and suggestions welcome.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Budgies can be bullies, I would not house a tiel and a budgie in a cage together. I would get the budgie a new cage and house him beside Ned. If you think that Neds cut is not healing or may be infected I would suggest an avain vet visit aswell.


----------



## purplepiscean (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for your reply... a couple of days ago I put the budgie into separate accomodation and Ned is looking better already. Feathers are growing back on the bald area and the black spot has turned pink again (it must have been a bruise).


----------

